# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Рукоделие >  Тренды в рукоделии 2021-2022

## Марина Громыко

2020-й был годом суматошным, но он познакомил сотни людей всех возрастов с удивительным миром хендмейда. Поскольку мы проводили больше времени в помещении, у всех была возможность заново открыть для себя старые увлечения или найти новое хобби, на которое никогда не хватало времени. Благодаря этому в 2020 году появились много новых ремесленных тенденций, и мы думаем, что они будут только расти в 2021-м и 2022-м.. Основываясь на новых идеях в мире крафта, которые видели в Pinterest, Instagram и даже TikTok, мы собрали 12 самых популярных направлений ручного творчества на 2022 год. Мы предсказываем широкий спектр ремёсел: от традиционной живописи до объемного шитья, так что вы обязательно найдете занятие себе по душе.

*1. Эпоксидная смола*

Изделия из смолы становятся все более востребованными в последнее время, и мы думаем, что в 2022 году достигнут пика своей популярности. ТikTok стал площадкой, где мастера делятся кадрами ремесленного процесса. Одно из самых популярных видео в этом жанре – это видео изготовления брелков с кодом Spotify, которые сделаны из смолы!От закладок и брелков до мисок и настенных украшений – смола действительно универсальный материал, к тому же и сверхпрочный. Существует множество наборов смол и обучающих видео, которые станут отличной отправной точкой для всех, кто хочет попробовать это ремесло._

_*2. Керамика.*

Успех The Great Pottery Throwdown _(прим. РАР: The Great Pottery - британская телевизионная передача “Битва керамистов”)_ определенно повысил интерес ко всему, что связано с глиной. В 2020 году наблюдается повышенный спрос на “домашние наборы для керамиста”, которые включают в себя всё необходимое, чтобы делать свои собственные шедевры в домашних условиях. Например, существует набор для керамических свиданий. В нём – глина, шаблоны и инструкция для создания симпатичной подвески на стену. В 2022 году интерес к керамике будет расти, и мы прогнозируем, что лепить будут люди всех возрастов. Делаете ли вы горшок для растения, подставку для ручки или благовоний, процесс доставит удовольствие любому и даже поспособствует развитию мелкой моторики._

_*3. Объемное шитьё.*

“Всё или ничего” – как бы говорит нам этот новый тренд.С возвращением моды 60-70 годов становятся актуальными большие объёмы. В нашем любимом телешоу The Great British Sewing Bee (прим. РАР - британское реалити-шоу “Великая Британская швея”) встречается эта тенденция, и мы думаем, что она будет только расти. Очень скоро в моде будут объемные воротники, увеличенные манжеты, расклешенные брюки и огромные рукава. На фото – огромный викторианский воротник. Он само воплощение объёмного шитья, и в 2022 году будет идеальным дополнением к вашим нарядам.

*4. Полимерная глина*

Актуальные материалы часто появляются в социальных сетях, и полимерная глина один из них. Блогеры TikTok и Instagram снимают гипнотические видеоролики про то, как слои полимерной глины разных цветов соединяются вместе и создают великолепные узоры и завихрения. Это универсальный материал, из которого можно создавать всевозможные украшения, фигурки, ёмкости и сосуды. Дополнительный плюс – доступность. Вы можете начать делать свои собственные украшения ручной работы, и они получатся дешевле, чем купленные в магазине. 2021 год говорит “Добро пожаловать в чудесный мир полимерной глины”
! 

*5. Барджелло*

Барджелло – вышивка, которую вы раньше никогда не видели. Она названа в честь сета стульев из дворца Барджелло во Флоренции. Барджелло представляет собой вертикальные узелки, которые образуют определенный узор или мотив. Например, как на фото – шеврон (зигзаг). Он придает изделиям красивый текстурный вид и может быть вышит на шерсти или других материалах. Мы видим всё больше и больше барджелло в Pinterest и на аналогичных сайтах.
 

*6. Живопись.*

Поскольку в 2020 году нам всем пришлось проводить много времени дома, это дало шанс каждому открыть для себя старые увлечения. Живопись – одно из них, и продажи красок и товаров для искусства взлетели до небес. В онлайне проводились настоящие вечеринки с рисованием, живые уроки в Инстаграм и целый ряд шоу, которые снова сделали живопись крутой и показали, что любой может рисовать. Всё, что вам нужно – это инструменты и немного воображения.


*7. Рельефная вышивка*

Вышивка стала более популярной в 2021 году, но мы думаем, что рельефная вышивка станет звездным трендом в 2022-м. С вышивкой можно экспериментировать, добавляя бусины и другие материалы, чтобы придать ей объема. Интересно выглядит, когда в пяльца добавляют различные переплетения, чтобы сделать дизайн более подвижным и стереть границы между несколькими техниками. Кто сказал, что вышивка не может охватывать макраме, ткачество и ювелирное творчество? Уокер и Кэбб добавили своей нарядной даме трехмерный элемент с косами и снежные блестящие бусинки. 

*8. Вязание крючком в стиле 90-х годов.*

Еще одна тенденция, рост которой ожидается в 2022 году. Молодое поколение открыло для себя вязание крючком и вернуло в моду разноцветные квадратики (granny squares). Панамы, юбки, скроенные из двух вязаных полотен, укороченные топы и маленькие сумочки в стиле фанк - всё это писк моды, и эта любовь сохранится в  2022 году. Если вы новичок в вязании крючком, не бойтесь, вы все равно можете присоединиться к этой тенденции. В сети множество руководств, которые включают в себя все необходимые советы и хитрости для начинающих вязальщиц.  

*9. Окрашивание тай-дай и айс-дай* 

Влияние 90-х не ограничивается вязанием крючком. Окрашивание ткани методом тай-дай вернулось с огромным успехом, и в 2022 популярность вещей с такими узорами будет только увеличиваться. К тому же метод стал более экологичным: вместо химических красителей используются натуральные, а окраска тай-дай преподносится как отличный способ обновить испачканную или потерявшую вид одежду. Растёт популярность и окраски айс-дай: лёд кладут поверх ткани и ждут, пока он растает и оставит неповторимый узор
.

*10. Мраморирование*

Множество людей открыли для себя красоту мраморного эффекта на разных материалах. Декорируете ли вы бутылки, делает открытки или подарочные боксы, создаете мебель или вещи для интерьера, мраморирование придает материалу современности. Мы думаем, что сейчас только начало “мраморной любви”, потому что техника настолько же затягивает, насколько и снимает стресс.

*11. Изготовление свечей*

Свечи можно делать в любых условиях, и 2022-й год только побудит все больше людей попробовать это занятие. Вы, наверное, видели пузырчатые свечи и “свечи-богини” в социальных сетях, но мы думаем, что 2022 год принесет нам еще больше необычных форматов свечей. Например, у Handmade for You Co UK есть большой выбор форм для свечей – груши, шестиугольные формы. Благодаря использованию деревянных фитилей и соевого воска вместо пчелиного изготовление свечей стало более экологичным. 


*12. Каллиграфия*

И, наконец, каллиграфия – это новая тенденция в мире ремесла, которая присутствует на многих независимых онлайн-площадках. Будь то мастер-классы по каллиграфии или домашние наборы для самостоятельной работы, мы думаем, что больше людей возьмут ручку в 2022 году. Написание писем стало особым занятием для людей, находящихся в самоизоляции, и нет причин, по которым красивые рукописные заметки потеряли бы свою ценность.

Больше ассортимента в моем интернет-магазине: https://hobby-centr.by/


. __

----------

